# The Baseline Diet 2009



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Preamble: I originally wrote this piece 10 years ago and have done rewrites to it over the years as the knowledge base and my own opinions have changed about things. I’d note that, the changes I’ve made over the years are fairly minor and I’m actually pleased with how well this has held up since [...]

*Read More...*


----------

